# Pantalla táctil para zurdo

## lunita

Hola!

He conseguido configurar mi pantalla táctil con Gentoo, pero tengo un problema.... Tengo el ratón configurado para zurdo, porque lo uso con la izquierda. Si lo tengo configurado así, el ratón funciona bien, pero al puntear la pantalla táctil, me detecta el toque como botón 'derecho', y me sale el menú del botón secundario. Por lo tanto si quiero usar la pantalla táctil lo tengo que tener configurado para diestros y usarlo con la derecha.

Hay alguna manera de cambiar esto?

Gracias,

----------

## cameta

Pues lo primero seria que pusieses aqui como has configurado el raton para zurdo.

----------

## lunita

Hola!

Pues el ratón lo cambio con gnome-control-center, y el ratón va bien para zurdos. Lo que yo quiero hacer es que el toque en la pantalla táctil equivalga al botón derecho del ratón.

Saludos,

----------

## cameta

Si mal no recuerdo la configuracion de estas cosas se hace con unos archivos en /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/

Creo que estos archivo se llaman synaptics o algo así.

----------

